# Children/Teenagers in the furry fandom



## Cinder42 (Jul 7, 2015)

I did a bit of a search on this topic and I don't think there's already one up. If I'm mistaken I'm sorry.

I know there are a considerable amount of young furries out there but from my experience within the fandom for the last year or so between cons and the online community it seems mostly comprised of adults, at least 18+. As a furry in my mid teens I haven't had any direct confrontation because of it aside from my inability to really interact with anyone safely in person, but looking at some people talk about younger furries on the forums I frequent, the census generally seems to be a bit on the hostile side. 

It probably doesn't help that teenagers and pre-teens are sort of generally accepted as the harbingers of chaos by most of the world outside the fandom as well but I'd like to hear your thoughts. Think they should keep their noses out of the fandom until they're older? Or are you more happy to let them explore and join in as they please, obnoxious as they may be at times?


----------



## Nobel (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know I'm a teen too so this should be interesting (love your avatar the staff got my attention along with the triplet)


----------



## Troj (Jul 7, 2015)

I think it's great for kids to have interests--including, but not limited to, the furry fandom--but I think they benefit from having people to advise and support them, because not everyone and everything in the fandom is safe or appropriate for minors, and because some kids can turn into real terrors or royal pains in the ass because no one's taught them how to be socially appropriate in different settings, and their parents are usually out to lunch.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 7, 2015)

There are some predatory furs that should be avoided >.<


----------



## Troj (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh yeah, absolutely--which is why the rest of us need to step up and share the responsibility of keeping an eye on things.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jul 7, 2015)

For me, it's more fun when there's people near my age. xD Talking and doing some stuff, and yeah I'm still a teen


----------



## Astus (Jul 7, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> There are some predatory furs that should be avoided >.<



Pretty much this, the furry fandom is has its perverts, and it's better to keep children away from that kind of stuff and those type of people. 

I agree with troj people definitely need to step up and make sure that kids and young teens aren't getting sucked in by those people


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 7, 2015)

Little Johnny's gotta figure it out sooner or later. His parents can't hide from him that he's a wolfdragonfelinewithrainbownuts forever.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jul 7, 2015)

We have many young furs here and Im young too with 16. the only problem is that I cant attend cons and the most meetings and its hard to explain to parents.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Jul 7, 2015)

Anthropomorphic animals are a common interest with children. I don't have a problem with pre-teens and teenagers being in the furry fandom (I was exposed to it at 16 and joined about a year and a half later), but they do need to be aware that not everything in the furry fandom is appropriate for children.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 7, 2015)

Cinder42 said:


> Think they should keep their noses out of the fandom until they're older? Or are you more happy to let them explore and join in as they please, obnoxious as they may be at times?



Us, obnoxious? 
You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## SassySpringbok (Jul 8, 2015)

I have no problem with younger furs being in the fandom. As was already stated though, I worry that they may get perved on. This is a wonderful fandom but, as with any, it has its share of perverts. But other than that, I say welcome! The more the merrier!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 8, 2015)

i feel as if you guys may be a bit in the wrong here. While everyone has to avoid predators, furry or not. Don't give the credit that a 16 year old (like myself) can't avoid them ourselves, we are not stupid.
However younger teens might have to kept an eye on.


----------



## metafang (Jul 8, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> There are some predatory furs that should be avoided >.<



I really gotta echo this as a primary first thought from personal experience as a person who grew up in furry fandom basically

BUT ALSO- I think character creation and imagination are really really powerful art forms that everyone should practice actively being that the internet and other expanding technologies are allowing for massive changes to social spheres globally


----------



## Filter (Jul 8, 2015)

Furries are for all ages, but adult content isn't appropriate for minors. Steps should be taken to keep it separate, so kids and others don't accidentally find porn when looking for G-PG material. At the end of the day, furries are just people. Animal people to be sure, but still fundamentally human. As such, most of the same human social conduct still applies.



Cocobanana said:


> There are some predatory furs that should be avoided >.<





Troj said:


> Oh yeah, absolutely--which is why the rest of us need to step up and share the responsibility of keeping an eye on things.



This isn't limited to the furry fandom. There are potential predators and other criminal types in just about any group. Parents, guardians, and community members should be vigilant to ensure the safety of children whatever their hobbies and interests may be.


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jul 8, 2015)

I would be totally okay with the idea of younger furs in the fandom as they'd be all for the idea of anthropomorphic animals, but they'd have a *terrible *time trying to stay away from the NSFW side...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 8, 2015)

Avoid me please XD


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Avoid me please XD



I'm afraid you're too late on giving us that advice :/


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 8, 2015)

I feel like some young teens are already sexually aware *ehemFenrirDarkWolfehem* so how do we deal with them?


I say we avoid them all together before we're mistaken a pedo XD


----------



## IAN (Jul 8, 2015)

With experience seeing the dreadful cub content on Inkbunny I'd say make the minimum ahe to be in the fandom at least 14 or 15. Predators are obviously the first thing in mind but I think younger teens also contribute to the good amount of cringeworthyness within the fandom (see YT comments on any furry related video).

I'm also with having a minimum age of 18 set for furry conventions for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Little Johnny's gotta figure it out sooner or later. His parents can't hide from him that he's a wolfdragonfelinewithrainbownuts forever.


Oh how I missed your posts since my disappearance.

Onto topic, I am almost an adult but I've been around for about a year now. I think the furry fandom isn't any different from any of the other fandoms around here to be honest. Like hell, a fandom isn't not subject to just one age group. Well maybe porn but that is a grey area.

Just as long as they are not Rangerphiles, I really don't care what any person does or joins.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 9, 2015)

I've always wondered if there are young suiters out there. I think I saw a girl who was 12 and she had a pretty well made partial. Do the ones that young make them themselves mostly? Or are they just lucky enough to get one as a birthday present or something....


----------



## Cinder42 (Jul 9, 2015)

PrincessParrot said:


> I've always wondered if there are young suiters out there. I think I saw a girl who was 12 and she had a pretty well made partial. Do the ones that young make them themselves mostly? Or are they just lucky enough to get one as a birthday present or something....



At my last convention actually I saw a girl in a pretty decent hyena partial named Scrap who was only 10 years old. Her mom said they had gotten it at an auction for 40$. There was also a girl in an awesome cat partial who was about 14. Funnily enough, as a young kid, Scrap actually seemed to be accepted in with the grown ups and suiters more than the cat-girl and I.

As for me as a 15-year-old, I make my own.


----------



## Astus (Jul 10, 2015)

IAN said:


> With experience seeing the dreadful cub content on Inkbunny I'd say make the minimum ahe to be in the fandom at least 14 or 15. Predators are obviously the first thing in mind but I think younger teens also contribute to the good amount of cringeworthyness within the fandom (see YT comments on any furry related video).
> 
> I'm also with having a minimum age of 18 set for furry conventions for a multitude of reasons.



Ick, don't even remind me of all that gross stuff on inkbunny it's why I never go there anymore. And yes the age limit for cons should be 18 years of age unless you are with a legal guardian because those furries will be those furries


----------



## Spazzlez (Jul 10, 2015)

Or you know the older furs could be less yiffy... *mic drop*


----------



## Argonne (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah I'd just be a bit...careful when I first learned about the fandom I went to a couple of websites that made me think I would never join then finally I found one that was just a bunch of yahoos talking about random stuff. Fursuits,art, music, politics, etc


----------

